
Virtual fencing: A new way of corralling cattle is being tested in New Mexico - davidw
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=11659637&CFID=11331123&CFTOKEN=34214436
======
davidw
It's actually a little bit more about hackers than I'd originally thought.
It's interesting to see new technologies applied to old professions, and the
picture of the cow with the GPS attached to its head is pretty funny.

~~~
noonespecial
Yes, but without the lasers, is this really hacker news? :)

